# hardtail freeride bikes?



## gimpykid (Jan 13, 2004)

I've heard people refer to the Kona DJ bikes (scrap, etc.) as hardail freeride bikes. How many of you all ride a "freeride hardtail"? I originall wanted a FS bike, but with a budget of no more than 700, a hardtail is looking very appetizing. Would you expect the rims to hold up to that kind of abuse, or will the rear need constant truing do to the lack of suspension?


----------



## will8250 (Aug 25, 2003)

Hi. Although I'm not freerider by any means, I have a bike that could be called a hardtail freeride bike. .243 Racing frame in the old 15" size. 24" rear wheel and 26" front. Haven't had any problems with the rear wheel but it's pretty beefy (36 spoke 4 cross) and I'm pretty light (140#). Give it a try, hardtails are fun. =)


----------



## vdk (Jan 18, 2004)

I decided to go with a freeride hardtail, for the same reasons after I broke my other bike in half. After doing some research I decided to go for the Banshee Morphine 16" and so far no problems and I have been doing a lot of 6' drops to flat. I did get a Sun Doubletrack rim in the rear but its been holding up well........ Anyway I like the manueverability and the stability of the morphine, it inspires a lot of confidence. After 12 downhill runs in a day you'll feel your thighs in the beginning........however in the end you will learn to ride a lot smoother, another reason I actually wanted to go with a hardtail. Also the Morphine comes with a seatpost that slides within another one, allowing you to get your saddle up nicely for long climbs but at the same time low enough if you're going dirtjumping. I use it for everything and it simply kicks ass.


----------



## Chingy (Jan 4, 2004)

Specialized P2, haro escape 8.2 I would just get a haro escape 8.1(i have it myself) and put some DJ forks on it or sumthing like that. You have to have a strong rim on the back for big drops. My back rim goes out of true(tyre get stays) after 9ft too flat. have you thought about the haro extreme x1(FS 6") they are 700 i think. I would try to make a deal w/ LBS and get it cheap. I am in the process of slowly building or upgrading to a FR/DH bike and i have found that parts online are way cheaper. You could always pick up something second hand or last years model cheap. The main thing to consider is probably the forks. good luck with the new bike

Ben


----------



## Chingy (Jan 4, 2004)

also if you buy a new rim get a mavic D321 or D521. I broke my fork and the front rim stayed in perfect alignment. the rim on the back on my bike is an alex dm18(cheap ****).
get discs if you can too they still work if you bend the rim. on the other hand rotors are expensive.


----------



## gimpykid (Jan 13, 2004)

Ok. Will I be able to get a frame under 17" that fits me (I'm 6'1"). My current bike is a XC hardtail with an 18" frame, but I know the geometry is WAY different. I was looking at the scrap, or the p2, but the scrap looks like more bang per buck. I also was looking at the Haro extremem x1 (FS). So basically, I need to decide, but I have no real way to ride either bike, as the LBS carries neither kona, or haro mtb's. But, what are your thoughts, would a 15-16.5" frame be too small?


----------



## Inconsiderate Dan (Jan 12, 2004)

*P.2*

I have a 04 P.2 and will put in a good word for it. I used to ride a bmx crusier and the P.2 rides just like it, but it feels stronger. It has held up to everything I could dish out so far.


----------



## Stupordave (Jan 2, 2003)

vdk said:


> Anyway I like the manueverability and the stability of the morphine, it inspires a lot of confidence. After 12 downhill runs in a day you'll feel your thighs in the beginning........


I feel your pain... had a full day on mine at Wintergreen and felt like I'd been run over by a bus the next day. It was a blast but I'm to old to DH on a hardtail.


----------



## binary visions (Jan 18, 2004)

I ride an Evil Imperial for everything - DH races, drops, trail riding, whatever.

For a budget, I don't think you can do any better than a good solid hardtail. The only thing is, like was stated above, you feel really beat up at the end of a day of good hard downhilling. Ankles, thighs.. You'll know you're not on a full suspension!


----------



## Banshee Rider (Jan 19, 2004)

Banshee morphine is a nice pick. 600 bucks. tuff as nails. 10 year warentee. did i mention how purdy it is? does it all, DH, FR, even does XC extremely well. perfect geomtry for everything. Yes like binary said you will notice it after you ride DH for a day. its defenitly a hell of alot more goin on with a hardtail. its fun tho, you'll get good, get smooth, just be a better rider when you get done. thats they way i looked at it with my HT, thats all i rode this past season and its defenitly a good experience i think. you'll defenitly appreciate that little bit of squish when you get it. ill try and post a pic of my bike but of course, new format, new procedures  ill do my best, not promising anything

pic of my bike, a few upgrades since this picture


----------



## Stupordave (Jan 2, 2003)

Here's a shot of mine when it was built. It felt great with a Super on the front. I also really like the 24/26 combo with a 5" travel DJ1 on it.


----------



## wyrm (Jan 19, 2004)

*Banshee or Sinister*

I like the Banshee Morphine or the Sinster Ridge. The Morphine can be found on hammerheadbikes.com for $564.85 which is a steal!! The Morphine would be able to handle huge hits but be sluggish on the climbing. Whereas the Ridge would climb better but be less rigid.


----------



## Banshee Rider (Jan 19, 2004)

Stupordave said:


> Here's a shot of mine when it was built. It felt great with a Super on the front. I also really like the 24/26 combo with a 5" travel DJ1 on it.


Dave that looks like a really nice set up you got. is that a GD chris king hub i spy on the front?! lucky b*stard!


----------



## dirttorpedo (Jan 13, 2004)

*01 + 1/2 Scrap*



gimpykid said:


> Ok. Will I be able to get a frame under 17" that fits me (I'm 6'1"). My current bike is a XC hardtail with an 18" frame, but I know the geometry is WAY different. I was looking at the scrap, or the p2, but the scrap looks like more bang per buck. I also was looking at the Haro extremem x1 (FS). So basically, I need to decide, but I have no real way to ride either bike, as the LBS carries neither kona, or haro mtb's. But, what are your thoughts, would a 15-16.5" frame be too small?


I'm riding an 18" 01 1/2 Scrap (Which was a Stuff frame built up with discs instead of v's), but they have modified the bike more into a DJ'er since. I'm 6'1" and 215lbs. I'm not doing any big drops on it, but I bash the hell out of it riding the intermediate trails on the Shore and haven't had any problem with the rear wheel (I ride it soft with about 20psi in it). I'd just go with the stock wheels ride emuntil you kill emand upgrade as necessary. Right now I'm running a 2.35 Kujo on the back, but I'm planning on upgrading to a 2.5 Kenda Nevegal Kevlar. Fat and light should be just right for climbing and it'll give me a bit more suspension. I wouldn't go much smaller if you are into climbing, but If you aren't then go for it.


----------



## Stupordave (Jan 2, 2003)

Banshee Rider said:


> Dave that looks like a really nice set up you got. is that a GD chris king hub i spy on the front?! lucky b*stard!


Gold Hadley.... Best hubs I've had. The rear engagement is awsome.


----------



## jtd (Jan 12, 2004)

*mine...*

It beats me up pretty good, but that is what I got it for.


----------



## kept man (Jan 13, 2004)

*if you've got a little more $, check out unrealcycles.com ...*

hey, gimpy kid.

in terms of climbing, you could always play with various stem lengths for what you want to do. and if you are eyeing konas, the two 'higher end' dj bikes have slightly more relaxed geometry, if that's what you're looking for. not quite like a norco - 67 degree ha! - but not quite as tight as 'typical' djumpers.

alternatively, i just ordered a planet x hardtail through ben @ unreal - from all reports and so far in my experience he's a solid guy to work with, and he's got good selection (although not banshee - two great lookin' bikes you've got there, guys). that is, if you're interested in more 'boutique' frame brands. ie, no p2's or haro's - also good bikes, though.

if you're going to ride hardtail, i would suggest hitting the gym. last year i switched back to hardtails (i ride xc and lite freeride), and found that spending some hours every week with weights made a world of difference in terms of back and leg pain/fatigue. i was able to ride comfortable for longer and more often. running a couple times a week also helped. it also helped cut down some chub (an issue for me), and so wasn't totally embarassed when i joined my wife's road club rides.

love the hardtails.


----------



## Banshee Rider (Jan 19, 2004)

I just found an updated pic of my morphine, i just had to post it, notice the gold dangerboy brake arch..bling bling  haha anyways, wrym mentioned the ridge, also an extremely nice bike my friends is on the way, cant wait to see how it rides. I saw you post your 6'1...if you want to have a bike thats gonna treat you right on the longer XC rides you dont want a 15-16" frame, id say get a 17" for sure. When you want to start huckin and riding DH all you gotta do it lower the seat way way down and you dont have to worry about catching it, since riding a hardtail tends to force your wieght towards the rear of the bike. Anyways here the last pic i promise


----------



## NotQuiteJdm (Jan 19, 2004)

Stupordave i sent you a PM


----------



## vdk (Jan 18, 2004)

He guys, how are those big forks on the morphine. I currently have an old Z1 on mine which is perfect for street and dirtjumps however when doing big drops and downhilling I am looking for a bigger fork. Either a Z150, a Super T or a Boxxer. I was just wondering how the bike handles then..........cause I don't want it to diminish its street and dirt potential. I've got the 16" version with a 26/26 wheel combo..........thanks -vdk


----------



## Stupordave (Jan 2, 2003)

vdk said:


> He guys, how are those big forks on the morphine. I currently have an old Z1 on mine which is perfect for street and dirtjumps however when doing big drops and downhilling I am looking for a bigger fork. Either a Z150, a Super T or a Boxxer. I was just wondering how the bike handles then..........cause I don't want it to diminish its street and dirt potential. I've got the 16" version with a 26/26 wheel combo..........thanks -vdk


I liked mine better with the Super T on the front and a 26/26 combo than with the DJ1 and 26/26. It felt very balanced and even performed well on the trail. Really took the wrist jolt out of larger drops. You don't notice the weight on the front. I also like the DJ1 with a 26/24 combo.


----------



## Banshee Rider (Jan 19, 2004)

vdk said:


> He guys, how are those big forks on the morphine. I currently have an old Z1 on mine which is perfect for street and dirtjumps however when doing big drops and downhilling I am looking for a bigger fork. Either a Z150, a Super T or a Boxxer. I was just wondering how the bike handles then..........cause I don't want it to diminish its street and dirt potential. I've got the 16" version with a 26/26 wheel combo..........thanks -vdk


A z150 would be my choice of the forks you mentioned. Right now im trying to find a single crown fork (03 dj1 or 03 z1frqr20) for my morphine because the monster is going on my scream that im building. I used to have a boxxer race in my bike, it wasnt bad at all. But in my opinion the fork id recommend for street and dirt but still be able to huck and ride xc would be the z150, if i could find the cash or someone to trade a fork for my single speed (hint hint) then id do that. but im not that lucky  a DC fork is nice on the morphine because the geometry wasnt effected to much that i could notice, but i know if i was big into DJs and street id want a single crown for turning radius, thats the main reason i would pit the z150. its all up to you tho, its all personal preference.


----------



## gimpykid (Jan 13, 2004)

Ok,i've decided on a hardtail, but what are my other options for a bike w/ discs under 700 besides the konas? I would only buy a frame if it were about $300-$400. I want the morphine, but i can't really justify that kinda dough for a frame alone.


----------



## jtd (Jan 12, 2004)

*frame suggestions...*

I was kind of in the same place at one point looking for a frame. I am not sure about full bikes under 700, but I know of a couple of sweet frames in the 300-400 range.

check out... www.unrealcycles.com for a list of all kinds of hardcore hardtails. Ben (the owner) is a really good resource. You can also look at www.transitionbikes.com/Hardtail.cfm, their new hardtail is coming out soon in that range. I was very impressed when I rode the prototype. Very well done and competitively priced...

A little hint... If your budget is only 700 bucks don't buy a 400 dollar frame unless you already have parts. The small stuff really begins to add up, in which case my last recommendations have been mute. Anyway, good luck.


----------



## dirttorpedo (Jan 13, 2004)

gimpykid said:


> Ok,i've decided on a hardtail, but what are my other options for a bike w/ discs under 700 besides the konas? I would only buy a frame if it were about $300-$400. I want the morphine, but i can't really justify that kinda dough for a frame alone.


Check out the Snipes elemental - its a Canadian made bike and the frame goes for about 350 US. They have a review at http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/news/?op=articleview&id=1829


----------



## gimpykid (Jan 13, 2004)

That snipes is looking like the bike for me  What size axles does it use? Is it only available in one size?


----------



## Cranks (Jan 21, 2004)

I ride this.... and its nifty....








hardtails will boost your skills and strength like nothing else. definitly start on one.
Cranks

PS .243 is good, norco supercross and kona stuff-line is good, evil, 24, banshee, they all make good hardtails.


----------



## gimpykid (Jan 13, 2004)

Holy CRAP! Forks are the part that are gonna break the bank! I haven't found anything (besides a DJ1 at jenson) for less than $300. How much should I expect to pay for some decent mechanical discs? I found AVIDs for $80 a wheel.


----------



## Cranks (Jan 21, 2004)

gimpykid said:


> Holy CRAP! Forks are the part that are gonna break the bank! I haven't found anything (besides a DJ1 at jenson) for less than $300. How much should I expect to pay for some decent mechanical discs? I found AVIDs for $80 a wheel.


yeah my forks worth like 3 or 4 times my frame. resale value, that is.

get the avids, they are the best mech discs around. thats a decnt price for a new fork too.

Cranks


----------



## SILVERHUFFY (Jan 13, 2004)

Stupordave said:


> Here's a shot of mine when it was built. It felt great with a Super on the front. I also really like the 24/26 combo with a 5" travel DJ1 on it.


I would look to the morphine, I have an 2001 RUCKUS hardtail that I love! (good ol' U.S.A.)
I like my FS, but hardtails rock! The morphine would be a serious hardtail for ANY type of riding...Good fun!! that morphine with the super must be crazy! If I had to lose one of my bikes it wouldn't be the hardtail!
there are always good deals on nice frames in the classifieds here on mtbr,and with yer spare dough you can hook your self up with some nice wheels...321's / Rynos (underrated IMO!) or some trailpimps...
Rockon!

Don in Redwood City


----------



## SILVERHUFFY (Jan 13, 2004)

I can't use this site! I think I hijacked a post! Many pardons!
I'll learn...


----------



## MTBsSd (Jan 12, 2004)

But the best kind freeride hardtails are huffys... aint nothing stronger!


----------



## Chingy (Jan 4, 2004)

*Forkless*

All these pics of monster Ts and super Ts are starting to piss me off, I have no fork. I broke it and i am still waiting for the order to come from supergo. and then the cancel it because they cant get address verification from the bank. So i will reorder it with cash payment. Hopefully i can sell the marzocchi z1 fr sl '03 forks i am ordering for a profit and get a Super T and a chain guide for my bike. Supergo has marz z1 FR and FR SL forks on sale.

Ben


----------



## Chingy (Jan 4, 2004)

Just thought i might add a pic too...* bloddy piece of sh-it!*, it will not let me send it.. oh well you'll just have to click the link below
Broken fork


----------



## vdk (Jan 18, 2004)

Yeah, like Jtd said go check out unreal cycles, I think they even had a KHS Rigid One frame on sale for $165 US.....don't know how good they are but they look strong and they are made of steel.


----------



## Chingy (Jan 4, 2004)

you'll have to reload the page to see it


----------



## gimpykid (Jan 13, 2004)

anyoone know what size axles the snipes uses? also, is there a way to convert my standard 9mm quick-release hubs to whatever size it is?


----------



## mosplat (Jan 21, 2004)

i'm pretty sure that the snipes is standard qr.
but i gotta tell you, it's gonna be almost impossible to build up a custom bike with $700.
unless you got most the parts.
check out classifieds for forks and discs and other parts.

to get riding quicker tho,
i suggest getting a complete bike,
whether it be a specialized p2 or kona whatever.
then you can ride, and save up to upgrade parts.

you're on the right track with a freeride hardtail.
they're the best.


----------



## Polk (Jan 19, 2004)

gimpykid said:


> Holy CRAP! Forks are the part that are gonna break the bank! I haven't found anything (besides a DJ1 at jenson) for less than $300. How much should I expect to pay for some decent mechanical discs? I found AVIDs for $80 a wheel.


Avid Mechanicals are sweet; in my opinion they stop as well as hydros, plus cost less and let you set them up for your personal preferences. There are usually a couple people on eBay selling 160mm Avids front and rear sets. One person has the set for $129.95 (or so) and another for $128.50. I have bought from the $129.95 guy and received them quickly. There are also usually 185mm Avids for $150 for a full set, but 160mm brakes are pretty strong once they are broken in (that's another story, they suck for the first couple rides until the brake pads get bedded in). Anyway, do an eBay search for "avid disc" and they will come up.


----------



## gimpykid (Jan 13, 2004)

Ok. My budget will be a little bigger, I am STEALING a friends lightely used jekyll 500 for about $350. I will sell that, hopefully for around $850, then I build a bike the right way. I already have deraileurs, shifters, brake levers, a crank, and a cassette. The thing is, I can't buy it til my next paycheck, and it might take me a while to sel the jekyll, but when I do, I'll have the cash for a sweet frame, fork, discs, and a wheelset. My question is, whats the best bang/buck fork with about 6" of travel?


----------



## mosplat (Jan 21, 2004)

gimpykid said:


> Ok. My budget will be a little bigger, I am STEALING a friends lightely used jekyll 500 for about $350. I will sell that, hopefully for around $850, then I build a bike the right way. I already have deraileurs, shifters, brake levers, a crank, and a cassette. The thing is, I can't buy it til my next paycheck, and it might take me a while to sel the jekyll, but when I do, I'll have the cash for a sweet frame, fork, discs, and a wheelset. My question is, whats the best bang/buck fork with about 6" of travel?


6 inches of travel?
bang for buck?
there isn't a huge selection of 6 inch forks,
the only real choices you got are the Z150, 03 Slider, and the Breakout.
of those, I would get a Z150 easy.
but 03 Sliders could be had at a bargain, and they're awesome as well.
good luck with your bike.


----------



## Chingy (Jan 4, 2004)

Theres not many 6" forks as the above guys says. i would get a super T($550) from jenson or a z1fr (about $350) from supergo. get your fork quick as the 03 froks might get bought up. if you want it to work at high speed get 1 with hscv, tpc or spv damping. if i were you i would just get a whole bike get rid of the fork and get a new one.


----------



## BogusBlake (Jan 23, 2004)

*Snipes EleMental*

I ride an '03 Snipes Elemental Nd my buddy rides an '04. They are sweet bikes! I can fit a 3" Gazz on mine!. We both run '03 DJ forks. Oh yeah, it takes a standard QR, like the one you have. The new ('04) frames dont have the down/seat tube gusset like mine has so you can run a front deraileur


----------



## Mr Tiles (Jan 22, 2004)

This is what I've been riding for the last few months...really like a lot!


----------



## mosplat (Jan 21, 2004)

Mr Tiles said:


> This is what I've been riding for the last few months...really like a lot!


NICE!
endlesses are dope bikes.
didn't know you were riding one.
it must feel great.
sweet setup too.


----------



## Banshee Rider (Jan 19, 2004)

The endless looks really nice, someday after i get my scream built up and get my morphine set up with a 5in fork id like to work on getting a full on urban/DJ frame with a nice short wheel base and slacker geomtry (not as bad as the evils tho, thats to much) right now im having a hard enough time findin a leftover 03 fork with qr20 for a reasonable price. i havent ridden a single crown in over a year and when you can pay like 600 for DC or pay 600 for a SC its kinda like hmm more travel or less travel for same price, im alittle weird tho. if someone has a 03 DJ1qr20 or an 03 z1FR qr20 they want to trade for my singlespeed just post a reply, i always check thsi thread when i recieve an email.


----------



## Mr Tiles (Jan 22, 2004)

mosplat said:


> NICE!
> endlesses are dope bikes.
> didn't know you were riding one.
> it must feel great.
> sweet setup too.


Thanks man. I've done some pretty crazy drops on this bike just b/c my bullit was down. It is really the do-it-all bike I've been looking for. The steel frame is more forgiven than my chameleon and the geometry really works for the kind of riding I do. Also, I can switch b/w gears and singlespeed in about 15 minutes! I can't say enough good things about Endless...


----------



## gimpykid (Jan 13, 2004)

What is required to switch between gers and singlespeed? I would think just a shorter chain, spacers, and a freewheel, right?


----------



## Mr Tiles (Jan 22, 2004)

gimpykid said:


> What is required to switch between gers and singlespeed? I would think just a shorter chain, spacers, and a freewheel, right?


Little more complicated than that. I run an eight-speed set up with a SRS e13 and the singlespeed set up is with a 3/16 chain, ring, and cog(two shimano dx's sandwiched together with spacers). Two totally seperate drivetrains are used.


----------



## ThoughtfulPirate (Jan 2, 2003)

Yeah tiles has the coolest hardtail ever. I have my hardtail built up right now becuase the enduro broke, and I shuttle pisgah all day yesterday and had a blast. It was sort of rough, but I cleaned 2 crazy rock sections I have never done before. I had a ton of fun on it, If i had the money I would keep it built up just for fun.


----------



## Mr Tiles (Jan 22, 2004)

ThoughtfulPirate said:


> Yeah tiles has the coolest hardtail ever. I have my hardtail built up right now becuase the enduro broke, and I shuttle pisgah all day yesterday and had a blast. It was sort of rough, but I cleaned 2 crazy rock sections I have never done before. I had a ton of fun on it, If i had the money I would keep it built up just for fun.
> 
> Hey dude, glad to see you're back up and running...hardtails are the way to go I'm slowly finding out...


----------



## ThoughtfulPirate (Jan 2, 2003)

Yeah, they are a lot of fun, but it really kicked my ass on the lower sections of bennet gap yesterday, I was doing fine on the slow speed rocky stuff and the steep stuff, but the high speed with roots was killing me on it. It was still awesome, really fun even in those sections. You guys should make a road trip up to asheville for some shuttling (or not shuttling) sometime.


----------



## Mr Tiles (Jan 22, 2004)

ThoughtfulPirate said:


> Yeah, they are a lot of fun, but it really kicked my ass on the lower sections of bennet gap yesterday, I was doing fine on the slow speed rocky stuff and the steep stuff, but the high speed with roots was killing me on it. It was still awesome, really fun even in those sections. You guys should make a road trip up to asheville for some shuttling (or not shuttling) sometime.


I may just take you up on that sometime soon. Been kinda crazy lately.


----------



## ThoughtfulPirate (Jan 2, 2003)

Mr Tiles said:


> I may just take you up on that sometime soon. Been kinda crazy lately.


Hey, you gotta have something in return for organizing the charlotte urban stuff right? haha.


----------



## Shuntavi (Jan 22, 2004)

*Russ Morrel's Balfa*

Just a pic of Morrel's hardtale. I have seen him do some insane stuff on this bike. Custom Marzocchi, set at 5".


----------



## Mr Tiles (Jan 22, 2004)

ThoughtfulPirate said:


> Hey, you gotta have something in return for organizing the charlotte urban stuff right? haha.


Yeah, hehehe

I'm ready to see some new terrain....


----------



## ThoughtfulPirate (Jan 2, 2003)

Mr Tiles said:


> Yeah, hehehe
> 
> I'm ready to see some new terrain....


http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=2037 New terrain.....

Oh yeah, sorry for hijacking the urban hardtail thread.


----------



## mosplat (Jan 21, 2004)

Shuntavi said:


> Custom Marzocchi, set at 5".


set at 5"????
MADNESS!!


----------



## Mr Tiles (Jan 22, 2004)

Anyone know of a good alu or steel hardtail that I can run an 02 monster on? Only one I've thought of is the Morphine so far. Any others? Feedback?


----------



## mosplat (Jan 21, 2004)

Mr Tiles said:


> Anyone know of a good alu or steel hardtail that I can run an 02 monster on? Only one I've thought of is the Morphine so far. Any others? Feedback?


my friend runs an 02 monster on his brooklyn park bike. no problems.
on the alu spectrum, you could consider the evil imperial or 24 le toy,
or ask sinister bikes if the ridge can handle a monster. i bet it can.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Shuntavi said:


> Just a pic of Morrel's hardtale. I have seen him do some insane stuff on this bike. Custom Marzocchi, set at 5".


Shuntavi,

Do you know if Russ' frame is a custom Minuteman or a stock frame?

Just curious.

Mark


----------



## bike26 (Jan 13, 2004)

*i think it may be stock*

One of the guys that i know had one and it looks very similar to his


----------



## Mr Tiles (Jan 22, 2004)

ThoughtfulPirate said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=2037 New terrain.....
> 
> Oh yeah, sorry for hijacking the urban hardtail thread.


Great pix dawg!


----------



## gimpykid (Jan 13, 2004)

Ok. Resurected because I have another dumb question. I know the Kona Scab has a 71 degree head angle, which is too steep for me, but if I had a 5-6 inch travel fork and a 24/26 wheel combo, would the geometry be slack enough for some fast downhill and shore riding?


----------



## mosplat (Jan 21, 2004)

gimpykid said:


> Ok. Resurected because I have another dumb question. I know the Kona Scab has a 71 degree head angle, which is too steep for me, but if I had a 5-6 inch travel fork and a 24/26 wheel combo, would the geometry be slack enough for some fast downhill and shore riding?


that would drop it to 69, maybe less.
69 is a pretty good balanced angle for descending and aggressive riding.
for faster dh and shore?
maybe put a 7inch dc on there.


----------



## boylago (Nov 7, 2004)

*your morphine*

hi there man, your morphine is wicked!!! damn...

hey does the 26/24 combo work better than just getting both 24's? thnx


----------



## tealsucks (Nov 15, 2004)

*scrap's a great way to go*

for the money i think the kona scrap is the way to go. the stock parts work fine and the frame is a great base to upgrade from. i got a demoed one and replaced parts as i got the money. At this point i've replaced the comp fork with a DJ3, a pair of avid mechanicals (pricepoint.com has the best prices by the way), truvativ bars and stem, a better jumping seat, and new tires as needed. i have yet to have any problems and i ride it pretty damn hard on jumps, urban, and some serious trails.


----------

